# Ubuntu: WINE and Zune?



## tikkyisrad (Nov 28, 2008)

Our HP desktop crashed, causing us to lose the only windows computer in the house, and I'm finally ready to just start fresh using solely Ubuntu on my laptop and let them run windows to their hearts content.

For what I use the my laptop for, school papers, internet, some photo editing, the 2 gb of ram work perfectly fine.

However, I'm going to assume that WINE isn't going to appreciate the low amount of ram and isn't going to work well.

PLUS, will Zune software even be able to work under wine? I've heard limited success, but can't find a good way to work this.

ANY HELP IS APPRECIATED.

I have not run WINE before, I know a bit, but not a lot about ubuntu/linux.... Haha I just want to get away from windows.


----------



## 060456F (Jun 27, 2008)

Wine is a superb app to run windows programs. I'm using wine under fedora 9. I've installed some cool apps like vlc and winrar using it. Those work perfectly. But my eperience, I can say you don't try installing any 3D graphics games. I installed IGI 1, just to experiment. It installed nicely, but when launch the game PC got hung up. I have never used Zune. But you may give it a try.Navigate to the directory where setup file contains using the command line.Then
# wine ./setup.exe


----------



## tikkyisrad (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for the positive input! 

I've just heard that windows did their best to not work with anything but so I've been hesitant to use it. I should definitely try it out and see how it'll go if anyone hasn't tried it.


----------

